# Presenting : The Woody Slayes®®



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

These are my first thru-wired lips.  

Rest assured, they will be foiled and decked out in scarlet and gray.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

by the way, I was just kidding with the &#174;&#174; and the&#8482;&#8482;. I can't even take credit for the name, it was my friend Wesley Pipes' idea!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks like those babies will shake the paint! They should have incredible wobble. Keep us updated on their progress!


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

the scarlet didn't exactly turn out but I am excited about the lures. My first deeper diving cranks and thru wires. 

bottom is sunrise red pearl 

top is about 1/2 sunrise red pearl and 1/2 dark cherry pearl. then I misted some white over it. The first layer I put down was the dark cherry pearl and it was dark.

next time I'll put down the sunrise red pearl first and finish with the dark cherry pearl (about 80:20).

the third just kinda happened   

also bought another brand of aluminum tape and did opposite sides of the 2 scarlet and grays with difn't brands. Duck brand HVAC aluminum tape (the stuff you get at wally world for about $7 and has "ridges" in it) is noticably shinier and stickier than the aluminum tape that harbor freight sells ($8). Difn't tapes could be used depending on how shiny you want your finish. The harbor freight tape looks great too -not as refective as the Duck brand but a nice realistic pearlish look to it.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

You're a thru-wire foilin' manaic! Nice work!


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

nice work pizza, i wish i could do that with spray cans,they all look awsome, realy like the middle one .


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

The "shperch" pattern was done with a sharpie(the green is krylon "stained glass" rattle can - good stuff) And the sharpie bled (see bottom of bait)bc I used D2T that was thinned with acetone. I used the tip of the sharpie and just made a bunch of dots to form the bars. I connected both sides with the sharpie on the top and then spray painted the top which did a good job of blending everything together. Now I need to find a neon green sharpie so I can make my baits sexy lol!

I fished the bottom two tonite and did real well. They aren't nearly as deep diving as I thought - perhaps 4' divers. I only used two tiny split shots for ballast in all of them. The bite was on, quantity wise my best day of the season by far. My last cast of the night got me a 15-16" chunk smallie. Also managed 6 eyes (all bw 10 and 14") tons of channels, largemouth, crappies, rockies, gills (not true gills, nor pumkinseeds, the ones that have a lot of "orange", never sure what they are), green sunfish. Total mixed bag today and right about the most eyes I've caught in a day.

I'll be cutting the corners of the lip of the shperch to make it a coffin lip. It had just a little too much wobble for my taste but the fish didn't seem to mind.


----------

